# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  inox và trượt tròn, xin các bác phán hộ em giữa inox 304 và trượt tròn bán sẳn thì

## thucongmynghe79

xin các bác phán hộ em giữa inox 304 và trượt tròn bán sẳn trên thị trường dành cho chế máy cnc thì loại nào tốt hơn về độ bên và chất lượng

----------


## CKD

Nói thật nhé.. chẵng muốn trả lời câu này. Nhưng nếu để trôi đi thì thành viên mới có thể hiểu lầm là cụ bị làm lơ. 
Nhưng vấn đề này đã nhiều lần được nhắc tới, cũng có nhiều câu trả lời rồi. Cái nào hơn thì cụ tự suy ra từ,các nội dung sau nhé.

- Ty pen (có nhiều bạn cũng hỏi). Ty pen cứng có, mềm cũng có. Nhưng ngoài chợ sắt thì chắc chỉ có loại mềm. Có thể tìm mua được loại cứng nhưng đòi hỏi người mua phải cở bật thầy mới phân biệt được. Loại này được cái là đã được mài.

- Inox là nhóm kim loại mềm, còn gọi là thép không rỉ. Bảo là thép không rỉ nhưng inox cũng có nhiều loại, một số loại vẫn rỉ nhu thường. Inox không thể tôi cứng được.

- Ty trượt tròn... cái này bèo bèo chắc phải được làm từ thép 45, được mài, có thể có mạ. Được cái loại này được tôi cứng nên độ cứng cứng hơn mấy loại trên.

----------

taih2

----------


## thucongmynghe79

he he ... cụ nóng quá ...bà mẹ ngu quá nên hỏi miết í mà....đang bị sụp hầm ..hic..thôi dọt lẹ
hỏi cặp ray 25 dài 3m giá 9tr chưa ship ....hic

----------


## emptyhb

> he he ... cụ nóng quá ...bà mẹ ngu quá nên hỏi miết í mà....đang bị sụp hầm ..hic..thôi dọt lẹ
> hỏi cặp ray 25 dài 3m giá 9tr chưa ship ....hic


Giá ray vuông thế này là bình thường mà bác ơi. Đầu tư máy móc tương đối, 1 máy chạy 1 ngày bác bỏ ra 1 triệu là điều chắc chắn  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## saudau

> he he ... cụ nóng quá ...bà mẹ ngu quá nên hỏi miết í mà....đang bị sụp hầm ..hic..thôi dọt lẹ
> hỏi cặp ray 25 dài 3m giá 9tr chưa ship ....hic


Bác thông cảm. Vì có quá nhiều câu hỏi được lặp lại trên diễn đàn mà người hỏi không tìm hiểu kỹ đã hỏi. các bác trên đây ko bao giờ có ý miệt thị ai cả, nếu bạn để ý sẽ thấy nhiều cao thủ vẫn tận tình giải đáp những cái rất là cơ bản và tầm thường thôi nếu đó là vấn đề chưa có hoặc đã quá cũ nên khó tim hoặc là các vấn đề tuy đơn giản mà chưa được giải thích rõ ràng. Vấn đề của bác đã có rất nhiều trên các diễn đàn khác chứ không riêng ở đây.
Bác bớt muối trong lời nói cho thoải mái hơn nhé.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe để xác định cho rõ thì dễ thoy, cụ lấy cây Ty Inox 304 với cây trượt tròn cùng cỡ, cho 2 cái đó đập và nhau hoặc cùng đập cả 2 vào cái gì có độ cứng cao cao. Kết quả cái cây nào móp nhiều hơn thì cây đó mềm hơn. Quá đơn giản cho em yêu khoa học  :Big Grin: 
Lưu ý: Tuyệt đối không dùng đầu trần hoặc đầu có đội nón bảo hiểm để thử, dễ gây nguy hiểm đến tính mạng và tài sản  :Big Grin:

----------


## thucongmynghe79

:Wink:  ka ka. kết  quả cấy 304 móp hết

----------


## Tuấn

Không nên dùng inox thường cho cơ cấu trượt bác chủ ạ, nó dễ bị xơ bề mặt rồi kẹt luôn.

Bác cứ vặn ốc inox thử mà xem, dễ cháy ren lắm. Các loại tay vặn  bằng inox mà dùng thường xuyên thì con ê ku phải đóng cốt đồng không nó cháy ren luôn sau vài lần vặn. Hơn nữa thanh inox tròn bán sẵn không tròn lắm.
Còn inox được tôi cứng thì mua mới đắt lắm bác ạ, hàng cũ thì lại không sẵn.

----------

taih2

----------


## thucongmynghe79

thế mới mất tiền ngu đây này...1 cặp ray vuông 15 4 lock trượt , a/e bán có khoản từ 800k là hàng đẹp. 1 cặp ti inox 304 dài 400 chưa có lock liêt gì ráo còn phải diy hết 4,8kg x 200k = 96ok...ko có cái ngu nào như cái ngu nào....

----------


## biết tuốt

hehe  đúng là bác thớt  thừa tiền thừa time  nên bác đi chế ray trượt, ray trượt tròn có chế thì chế cái ôm bi của nó chứ chế thanh thì em bó tay

----------

